# Does who are weaning?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm curious, with my son wanting to show his Boer doe who is nursing...
How do you wean yet still keep the doe in shape and build her up even more?
I am just not sure the best way to dry them off without taking too much away from them.

The does buckling is 7 weeks old, we would like to wean him with a buckling who is a week younger. Obviously waiting until that buckling is ready.

Seperate them at night, then start limiting their time together during the day until they are not together anymore? vs. taking him away cold turkey?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I've always done it with my uncle and the only way I know to wean is just cold turkey. Once they start eating food, they stop drinking less milk and mom's bag will get smaller. So that way when you do take them away, mom's udder won't get as tight. We always waited until 8-9 weeks to wean, but you can probably do it at 7 too. To keep the dams in shape, just make sure they are getting plenty of grain and hay, water, and exercise. If you want to build more muscle on your does, then they will need to be exercised more. But remember, breeding stock are supposed to have a nice layer of fat. Not too much, but not like a market wether either. The first few days are going to be pure heck as the babies have to adjust to mom not being there and dams have to adjust to babies not being there. Hope that helps!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We dont wean Boer kids here till a good 3 months. By that time they are big enough to go to feezer camp or someones table.
I just keep tabs on doe's udder, releiving pressure as needed. Once daily for a few days, then every other day but not very much. Maybe 20 squirts. 
By the 2nd week they are fine.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

I usually wean mine 2 2 1/2 months of age I have had some that had to be weaned at 6 weeks due to they 
Lost their mother and they did fine. With my registereds and flush kids I will wean closer to 3 months.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I do cold turkey as well, do you have a place to put him where he can not see mom? They seem to do better and not stand there crying and not eating if they cant see each other. Now since mine go to the sale any ways I just wean when I sell at 3 months, the mom crys for a day and is all better. I sold a doe and kept the kid last year and was the same thing, cry for a day over it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it. He's 7 weeks right now, planning to wean him in about a month or so. He's banded right now, and definitely not ready to be away from mom yet IMO. We have a buckling from a set of twins that I'd like to wean with him, he's a week younger and will be intact, so as soon as he starts being a 'brat' I figured we'd start weaning.

Right now she's getting in better condition, she's not a fancy show goat or anything, but she's our spoiled brat. She's starting to get some more cover over her ribs <she lost a lot of weight when she lost her twins prematurely, the only thing that got her out of depression was getting this buckling>.

Thanks again for your input. We'll wait and see what happens, let this guy a little more. I don't think my son will show his doe until mid June.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh I read your post wrong, I thought your main concern was over the kid keeping in shape. Yes if it was my doe pull the kid off at night and give her extra. I just got over the same thing with one of my EXPENSIVE does. But she got sick and bottle jaw and very thin, I took the kids off at night and fed the crap out of her, then right at the 8 week mark those kids were in another pen even though I dont think she had much milk at that time. I did like to pull the kids off at night, seemed to help the does adjust when it was time to sell the kids, bag wise, but that was just a few kids and didnt mind chasing around 6 but no way am i doing that with the # I have now lol. Again the kid and doe will cry the first night but then they will understand that they get to get back together in the morning


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessica! I actually did forget to mention that my son will also be using her buckling as his 4-H market wether lol
I'm sure he'll be fine, the only time he really cares about mom is just to nurse, he sleeps with the other babies, hangs out with them, etc.
So I'm praying it won't be too hard on him, he's really laid back.

Mama, however, is different and I do think it will be harder on her.
But hopefully she'll adjust. 
Right now she gets 2 1/2 cups of 16% feed w/20cc rice bran oil 2x a day, plus alfalfa hay in the morning & evening. She can also browse, and we also set out some clover/grass hay too. I noticed since we started the rice bran oil over a week ago that her coat is already looking more shiny, her head coloring is so much different too, it's a lighter red, and so pretty.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm Im gonna try that oil  Another thing, if she will eat it is calf manna (but she may not even need it). I love that stuff!!! It has so much good stuff in it and I have always used it with any animal that needs extras, like orphan calfs and stuff. The onloy thig is its sooooo expensive, but the good thing is you dont need that much of it. I tryed to add to the kids grain, but its pellets and they dont eat pellets lol. Just something to keep in mind if she needs something else


----------

